# Kubota engine



## Edo Kazumichi (Apr 7, 2006)

I've got a 3-cylinder Kubota in my Ericson 32. It's off a tractor or something and has had a heat-exchanger slapped on. 

Can anyone help me track down a manual for this thing? Google turns up a bazillion hits. I think it's an 850 but don't even know where on the engine I would look to confirm this.

Suggestions anyone? Thanks!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.frontierpower.com/kubota/kubota.htm bottom of page has a pdf for model/serial plate locations


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Our previous boat was a Catalina 34 that had a small Kubota. It was a 950D.

Here's a link to that parts manual

http://c34.org/manuals/index.htm


----------



## mandolinwind (Aug 22, 2006)

I too have a Kubota - called a Universal M 25 - 1992 vintage - great engine -got my manual from a bunch of spares for $10 from the parts dept. at Nanaimo Marine Centre 1 888 390 5588
Good luck
ps - find a Kubota Tractor dealer - the parts are half the price of Universal


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

And for marine-specific questions, you might try Beta Marine since they use Kubota engines.


----------



## Edo Kazumichi (Apr 7, 2006)

Great stuff, guys. 

After much sweating and craning of the neck the only numbers I could come up with on the engine itself were "855cc". So I guess that means I have a D850. Or perhaps it's a D850-B. Or a DH850-B

?!?!?


----------



## svwhirlwind (Nov 4, 2006)

What you haveis a Universal M25. A marinized Kubota D850 engine. If you were to refer to catalina30.com/techlib/engines.htm you will see drawings, installations and best of all a parts manual. If you were to research this site a little further, I seem to remember the engine manual being there somewhere.

Mike


----------

